# Advice on manning down puppy



## Bongo (Jun 1, 2019)

Hi Everyone,

We're first time dog owners, and brought home a 9 week old puppy this past Saturday night (her name is Koa, and I will get pics posted soon!). So far things are going really well - she's so sweet and sooo much fun. 

My question is in regard to the manning down process described in "The Focused Puppy", which I can't find any threads on in the forum, but maybe I'm not very good at searching. Aside from the 3 hr car ride home, the first time I tried it was Sunday night (first full day at home) - it took her a bit to settle into me, but she eventually did and it was awesome. In the couple days since, her personality has come out a bit more and I'm finding the process is not so awesome for her. She was much more resistant the second time, and at one point gave a small growl. I gave up and just let her lay on the ground next to me instead which she much preferred to being on my chest. So she was settled, just not on me. Do I count that as a success since she did settle down? I have no problem with firm but gentle if she's just wiggly (like the first time), but of course I want to be respectful of her cues as well. The book says keep at this until she settles, no matter how long it takes, but, how much is too much? Do I start introducing treats, or just keep trying (over time) and be patient? Any advice on how best to persist is greatly appreciated! 

Thanks in advance!
Chris


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I love the Focused Puppy book IN GENERAL, but this is one thing I do NOT agree with. And since I am occasionally in touch with the authors (the book is quite old) and am an author myself, and know that we often would like to modify things we have written after the fact, I suspect they might have different thoughts on this now.

My feeling is that this creates a state of "learned helplessness", which is NOT what I want in my dog or puppy. I agree that it is important for a puppy to learn to settle, but not by being forcibly held. To my mind, this is NOT teaching "self control". It is teaching the puppy that they have NO control over the situation, but are being forced to submit. I would definitely encourage cuddle times when offered, and I would NEVER rev up a snuggly dog or pup. (something my DH, alas, loves to do!) But gently encourage it. Don't force it. I can't think of a better way to get a puppy to start avoiding you than for him to think that if you pick him up, he can't get away when he feels the need.


----------



## Bongo (Jun 1, 2019)

krandall said:


> I love the Focused Puppy book IN GENERAL, but this is one thing I do NOT agree with. And since I am occasionally in touch with the authors (the book is quite old) and am an author myself, and know that we often would like to modify things we have written after the fact, I suspect they might have different thoughts on this now.
> 
> My feeling is that this creates a state of "learned helplessness", which is NOT what I want in my dog or puppy. I agree that it is important for a puppy to learn to settle, but not by being forcibly held. To my mind, this is NOT teaching "self control". It is teaching the puppy that they have NO control over the situation, but are being forced to submit. I would definitely encourage cuddle times when offered, and I would NEVER rev up a snuggly dog or pup. (something my DH, alas, loves to do!) But gently encourage it. Don't force it. I can't think of a better way to get a puppy to start avoiding you than for him to think that if you pick him up, he can't get away when he feels the need.


This makes perfect sense, thank you very much!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Just forget that part of an otherwise good book.


----------

